# [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA



## Koyote (30. Januar 2012)

*[How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

*How To Minecraft verschönern*
_*Wenn der Pixelbaukasten zum Augenschmaus wird*
_​
Guten Tag liebe Community, 
in diesem Thread würde ich gerne die Methoden zum verbessern von Minecraft zusammenstellen und erklären, wie man sie anwendet.

Inhaltsverzeichnis 
-Texturen Pakete
-MCPatcher
-Texturen Paket einfügen und auswählen
-Out of Memory
-Mehr als nur ein Texturen Paket
-ModLoader
-OptiFine
-MAtmos - Wenn die Grafik stimmt muss auch der Sound passen
-Shadermod
-Texturen Paket unter Verwendung von OptiFine installieren
-Das Finale - Minecraft in guter Optik
-FPS-Diagramme
 -Häufige Fragen/Probleme
-Schlusswort

Texturen Pakete

Wer kennt ihn nicht, den Standart Minecraft look




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild in Großansicht 
Wenn man anfangen möchte die Optik von Minecraft zu verbessern sollte man sich erst einmal für ein Texturen Paket entscheiden. Texturen Pakete gibt es im Internet reichlich zu finden. Eine Suchanfrage mit Google sollte euch genügend Auswahl an Texturen Paketen bieten. 

MCPatcher

Habt ihr das Texturen Paket eurer Wahl gefunden, müsst ihr das Archiv erst einmal Downloaden. 
Wenn auf der Downloadseite eures Texturen Pakets nicht anders beschrieben, solltet ihr euch den MCPatcher downloaden.
Der MCPatcher ermöglicht euch z.B. die Anwendung von HD Texturen Paketen - Weitere Funktionen findet ihr auf der Downloadseite.

Wenn ihr den MC Patcher nicht benutzt, könnte das Ergebnis später so aussehen

Ein Beispiel an Wasser




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild in Großansicht

Und ein Beispiel an Grasblöcken von der Seite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild in Großansicht
Also startet ihr den MC Patcher und nach einer kurzen Wartezeit (Das Programm analysiert eure Minecraft.jar) findet ihr folgendes Fenster vor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wählt ihr nun eure gewünschten Einstellungen aus (Ggf. Hinweise auf der Downloadseite des Texturen Paketes berücksichtigen) und klickt auf die Schaltfläche "Patch". Nach einer kurzen Wartezeit (Statusbar unten rechts im Programm), ist das Programm fertig. Die Reiter "Options", "Log", "Class Map", "Patch Summary" sollten euch für den Anfang noch nicht interessieren.
Nun könnt ihr das Programm schließen und müsst es auch nicht mehr öffnen, wenn ihr keine Änderungen vornehmen wollt und an eurer Minecraft.jar nichts verändert.

Texturen Paket einfügen und auswählen

Nun kommen wir zum eigentlichen einfügen des Texturen Paketes. Für diesen Vorgang brauchen wir den .minecraft Ordner.
Um diesen zu finden müsst ihr in folgendes Verzeichnis, welches standardmäßig nicht Sichtbar ist : C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming  (USERNAME ist durch euren Benutzernamen zu ersetzen)
Alternativ könnt ihr auch Minecraft starten, auf den Menüpunkt "Texture Packs" (Je nach Sprache) gehen und anschließend auf die Schaltfläche "Open texture pack folder"
In diesem Verzeichnis findet ihr den ".minecraft" Ordner. In diesem Ordner geht ihr in den Ordner "texturepacks" und dort zieht ihr das Archiv, das ihr gedownloadet habt, herein. Das Archiv muss nicht entpackt werden, dies macht Minecraft von alleine. 

Nun Startet ihr eure Minecraft.exe und geht im Hauptmenü auf die Schaltfläche "Texture Packs"(je nach Sprache) und anschließend solltet ihr den Namen eures eingefügten Texturen Paketes in der Auswahl unter Default(Das Minecraft Standart-Texturen Paket) sehen.
In meinem Fall sehe ich das MK Royal von Honeyball.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun klickt ihr auf das gewünschte Texturen Paket und anschließend auf Done(je nach Sprache).
Die Auswahl eines Texturen Paketes kann etwas dauern.

Jetzt könnt ihr eure Map laden und mit dem Texturen Paket spielen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild in Großansicht

*Wichtig: Achtet immer darauf, das die Version des MCPatchers und die Version des Texturen Paketes auf eure Minecraft Version angepasst ist, ansonsten könnte es zu Problemen kommen.
*
Out of Memory

Je nach Texturen Paket kann es zu einem Arbeitsspeicherproblem kommen. ("Out of Memory" Meldung)
Um dieses Problem zu beheben müsst ihr Minecraft mehr Arbeitsspeicher zuweisen. 
*-Bei folgenden Schritten übernehme ich keine Haftung für Schäden an Hard- oder Software.-*

Geht hierzu in die Systemsteuerung und anschließend auf "Java" und im sich nun öffnendem Fenster auf den Reiter "Java", dann auf die Schaltfläche "Anzeigen".
Nun öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, dort ändert ihr beim Runtime Parameter auf einen gewünschten Wert. Ich nehme hierzu 2048 (2GB).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr im 2. Fenster mehr als eine Auswahlmöglichkeit habt, wendet ihr euch bitte vor Veränderung eines Parameters an diesen Thread hier. 

Nun klickt ihr einfach auf Ok und das Fenster schließt sich wieder. Im anderen Fenster klickt ihr noch auf Anwenden. 

Damit diese Änderung auch wirksam wird müsst ihr Minecraft über eine .bat Datei starten.
Diese erstellt ihr so (ggf. lade ich die fertige .bat Datei noch hoch):
1. Öffnet den Editor
2. Kopiert folgenden Text : "java -Xmx2048m -jar Minecraft.exe"
3. Speichert die Datei im Verzeichnis eurer Minecraft.exe unter dem Namen "XXX.bat" XXX könnt ihr durch einen beliebigen Namen ersetzen. Wichtig ist das ".bat"

Nun sollte MC 2GB Arbeitsspeicher zugewiesen sein. Dies könnt ihr mit der Taste F3 im Spiel testen (Wert oben rechts in der Ecke)

Mehr als nur ein Texturen Paket

Wenn einem die optische Verbesserung durch ein Texturen Paket nicht ausreicht, muss man zu Grafik-Mods greifen.

Bevor ihr irgend etwas macht würde ich euch empfehlen erst einmal den ganzen .minecraft Ordner zu löschen um vorherige Änderungen auf 0 zu setzen. 
*Achtung: Die Löschung des .minecraft Ordners führt zur Rücksetzung eurer Statistiken. Bitte macht vorher ein Backup des kompletten Ordners und vor Allem von eurer Welt. 

*Ihr geht also wie oben schon beschrieben in das Verzeichnis C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming  (USERNAME ist durch euren Benutzernamen zu ersetzen) und löscht den Ordner ".minecraft".
Nun startet ihr die minecraft.exe und gebt eure Acountdaten ein. Minecraft erstellt nun den Ordner neu. Jetzt habt ihr einen komplett sauberen Ordner - Die Grundlage für ein erfolgreiches Installieren von Mods.

ModLoader

Für die nun folgenden Mods solltet ihr den ModLoader verwenden. Dieser verhindert Probleme zwischen verschiedenen Mods.
Nach dem Download(Auf der Seite einfach bis zum ModLoader Downloadlink runter-scrollen) geht ihr in euren .minecraft Ordner und anschließend in den Ordner "bin". Dort findet ihr eine jar-Datei namens "minecraft". Diese öffnet ihr nun mit WinRAR oder einem vergleichbaren Programm.

Mit dem ModLoader Verzeichnis tut ihr das Selbe. 
Nun kopiert ihr einfach alle Daten aus dem ModLoader Archiv in die minecraft Datei. Dies sollte mit WinRAR kein Problem sein - Einfach markieren und herüber ziehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im folgenden Fenster klickt ihr auf "Ok"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun lasst ihr WinRAR kurz arbeiten und schon ist der ModLoader installiert. Das WinRAR Fenster vom ModLoader könnt ihr wieder schließen, das von der Minecraft jar lasst ihr bitte für die folgenden Schritte geöffnet.
OptiFine

Optifine ist eine schöne Mod, sie ersetzt zum einen den MC Patcher, gibt euch mehr Grafikeinstellungen und öffnet euch gleichzeitig die Tore zu einer Mod, die ich euch im übernächsten Schritt zeigen möchte. Weitere Funktionen von OptiFine findet ihr auf der Downloadseite.

Als erstes sucht ihr euch die für euch passende Version auf der Downloadseite aus und ladet euch diese herunter. Im Anschluss installiert ihr die Mod wie den ModLoader. Einfach die Dateien aus dem heruntergeladenem OptiFine Verzeichnis in die mit WinRAR geöffnete minecraft.jar kopieren.
Ich Verwende bei meinem System die "OptiFine_1.1_HD_MT_A4" Version.

Wenn ihr die Datein kopiert habt könnt ihr schon einmal Minecraft starten. 
Wenn ihr nun vor einem schwarzen Bildschirm sitzt seit ihr auf meine fiesen Tricks hereingefallen. Ich bedanke mich für eure Kontodaten. 
Spaß beiseite  Öffnet einfach noch einmal die minecraft-jar mit WinRAR und löscht den Ordner "META-INF"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr jetzt Minecraft wieder startet sollte euch das Hauptmenü im Standartdesign erscheinen - Bitte jetzt kein MCPatcher benutzen und ein Texturen Paket installieren.

Nun geht ihr auf "Options..."(Je nach Sprache) und dann auf "Video Settings..."
Nun seht ihr schon, dass ihr eine Menge mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten bezüglich der Grafik habt.
Wenn ihr den Mauszeiger auf ein Feld setzt und kurz wartet, erscheint eine Erklärung zu dieser Einstellung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des weiteren gibt es nun den Menüpunkt "Detail"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und den Menüpunkt "Other"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch diese vielen Einstellungen klickt ihr euch einfach mal durch, da sie alle erklärt sind solltet ihr die beste Einstellung für euch selbst einfach finden können.
MAtmos - Wenn die Grafik stimmt muss auch der Sound stimmen

Dieser Abschnitt kann falls gewünscht übersprungen werden.
Hier geht es auch ums schöner machen, doch dieses mal um den Sound. 
Eine meiner Meinung nach weitere sehr schöne Mod heißt MAtmos.
Diese Mod verleiht Meinecraft das besondere etwas. Wasser rauschen, Vogel zwitschern, Grillen zirpen und vieles mehr, es klingt einfach realistischer und überbrückt die Zeiten ohne Musik / ersetzt das langweilige gedudel. 
Alle Funktionen könnt ihr auf der Downloadseite nachlesen. 
Auch bei dieser Mod gibt es verschiedene Versionen. Ich benutze die Version "MAtmos__1__1_0_r10__WithWeaponInteractions".
Diese Mod wird nicht installiert wie die anderen!
Hier funktioniert es so:
Die in WinRAR geöffnete minecraft-jar könnt ihr erst einmal wieder schließen. 
Ihr ladet euch die für euch ansprechende Version auf der Dowloadseite herunter und öffnet das Verzeichnis mit WinRAR.
Nun geht ihr den den .minecraft Ordner wie schon mehrfach beschriebe - C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Roaming\.minecraft - und zieht die Dateien aus dem Archiv dort hinein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der nun folgenden Meldung müsst ihr "für alle Elemente wiederholen" klicken und dann auf "ja" gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt startet ihr Minecraft und könnt bei einer geladenen Map der schönen Atmosphäre zuhören 

Wenn ihr keine Lust mehr auf den Sound habt : F7 im Spiel drücken und weg ist er. Wenn ihr denkt : Mensch, da fehlt mir was : F7 und ihr seit wieder mitten drin, im Spielgeschehen.


Shadermod

Kommen wir zu einer besonders schönen Mod - Shadermod
Shadermods gibt es viele, auch hier gilt : Google, Youtube etc. findet die passende Variante für euch.
Für dieses Tutorial wird "Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders" benutzt, wofür man auch OptiFine benötigt! Wenn ihr bisher alles gemacht habt wie beschrieben(Soundmod kann man auslassen), funktioniert auch diese Mod und ihr bekommt am Ende ein sehr schönes Gesamtergebnis.
Auf der Downloadseite ladet ihr euch das Archiv herunter. Nun haben wir Installationstyp 3 und damit wahrscheinlich auch den leichtesten. Ihr müsst keine Minecraft-jar öffnen und keinen .minecraft Ordner 
Öffnet einfach das Archiv mit WinRAR und klickt auf "INSTALLER.exe" 
Eventuell müsst ihr bestätigen, dass diese exe ausgeführt werden darf.
Nun sollte sich im Normalfall folgendes Fenster öffnen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort klickt ihr einfach oben rechts auf InstallMods und wartet kurz ab bis ihr oben in der Statusbar "Installation complete" lesen könnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Fenster kann nun geschlossen werden.


Texturen Paket unter Verwendung von OptiFine Installieren

Da OptiFine den MCPatcher sozusagen ersetzt, müsst ihr euer gewünschtes Texturen Paket einfach nur in den Ordner "texturepacks" wie oben verschieben und im Spiel auswählen. 
Bei der Benutzung von MCPatcher und OptiFine kann es zu Problemen kommen. 

*Das Finale - Minecraft in guter Optik 

*Nun wollen wir doch einmal schauen, ob die Veränderungen etwas gebracht haben!

Mit Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders v1.1.03 :



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mit Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders v1.1.04 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FPS-Diagramme
 
User: Koyote
System : Siehe Sysprofile




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild in Großansicht 


Häufige Fragen/Probleme

1. Beim Start von Minecraft kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm
- Ist die passende Java-Version installiert (32, 64 Bit)?
- Ist genügend RAM zugewiesen?
- Ist der Grafikkartentreiber auf dem neusten Stand?
- Ist das META-INF Verzeichnis gelöscht?
- Stimmen die Versionen der Mods und des Texturen Paketes mit der Minecraftversion überein? 
Schlusswort

An dieser Stelle endet mein kleines Tutorial über die Verschönerung von Minecraft.

Ich würde mich über Kritik bzw. eine Rückmeldung von euch freuen. Bei Fehlermeldungen, Fragen etc. helfe ich gerne.

Ich würde auch gerne noch von euch erfahren, welche Mods etc. ihr Benutzt. Dies würde ich dann noch in den Startpost editieren.
Des weiteren würde ich gerne mehr FPS-Diagramme in mein HowTo einfügen. Wenn ihr also Zeit habt: Schreibt die FPS auf, die ihr habt wenn ihr: 
-Vanilla spielt
-Optifine installiert habt
-Ein Texturen Paket installiert habt (Name mit angeben)
-Den Shadermod installiert habt


  

In diesem Sinne...
Gruß _Koyote_

​
​


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hammergeil, gleich mal ausprobieren. Man sieht das geil aus 

Edit: 

Bei mir bleibt der Bildschirm trotz löschen der Meta-INF schwarz. Ja hab eine frische installation verwendet.


----------



## neflE (30. Januar 2012)

Sehr schönes HowTo  jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie ich Nitorus (oder so) verwenden kann 

Und die Stelle mit dem META-INF. Ordner Fan ich gut, weil ich den auch so oft vergesse


----------



## Sethnix (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Nettes How To, habe aber zwei sachen 

1. Die Mods (welche in die .jar müssen) kann man auch wunderbar mit dem MC Patcher installieren
2. (zumindest bei mir) reicht es wenn man beim MC Patcher die RAM-zahl hochstellt (unter "Options") und dann mit einer .bat startet

Mods  und co. die ich benutze

- Rei Minimap
- LB Photo Realism (256x)


----------



## Sebastian1980 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

vielen dank, werd ich mir nach feierabend mal reinziehen.


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Sehr schön  Vielen Dank werd ich gleich mal umsetzten


----------



## Koyote (31. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure bisherige Rückmeldungen.
Ich werde mich heute Abend an die Beantwortung der Fragen machen. Eure Probleme(z.B. Robonators) Werden mit Lösungsvorschläge auch in den Startpost eingebunden für diejenigen, die den Thread später lesen. 
Des weiteren werde ich die Textstruktur und die Grammatik verbessern.
Weitere Ergänzungen und Bilder werden auch veröffentlicht.

In diesem Sinne...
Bis heute Abend...

_Koyote_


----------



## Memphys (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Eine kleine Ergänzung:
Man kann auch einfacher zum AppData-Ordner kommen: Entweder %AppData% ausführen (Wintaste+R) oder oben in die Zeile vom Explorer eingeben. Dann einfach nurnoch auf .minecraft gehen. Ist schneller als ewig sich dadurch zu klicken...


----------



## Monstermoe (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit beim Shadermod die Lichtstärke vom Mond zu verringern? Die ist nämlich so stark das Fackeln und Glowstone, die im Schatten stehen, weniger Licht erzeugen, als der Mond.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*



Memphys schrieb:


> Man kann auch einfacher zum AppData-Ordner kommen[...]


verknüpfungen im startmenü oder wo auch immer sie sonst nicht stören dürfte das ganze noch ein wenig vereinfachen.


----------



## Robonator (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Wäre nice wenn du dann reinschreibst wenn du den Startpost aktualisiert hast  Will endlich mit dieser Grafik zocken, finde aber keine Lösung für mein Problem :/


----------



## Monstermoe (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hast du ach den ModLoader installiert? Wenn ja probiers mal ohne hat bei mir auch geholfen.


----------



## Memphys (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Selbes Problem wie Robonator, Blackscreen direkt nach dem Login, sowohl mit Modloader als auch ohne. Ohne alles läufts perfekt. BS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64. Frische Minecraft-Installation. Nicht gepatcht...


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hi, ich bin leider im Moment sehr im Stress, habe kaum Zeit und wenn dann keinen Nerv den Startpost anzupassen.
An die mit dem schwarzen Bildschirm: -Installiert die Mods Nach einander und schaut, ab wann es nicht mehr funktioniert.
                                                  -Stellt sicher, dass das META-Inf Verzeichnis gelöscht ist. 


Welches Windows-Design verwendet ihr - User mit Blackscreen Problem?


----------



## Memphys (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Standard - Es ging allerdings doch ohne Modloader. Ich hatte nur vergessen bei der Neuinstallation den Meta-Inf ordner wieder zu löschen. Trotzdem danke ^^


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Schön, das du die Lösung gefunden hast  Der Meta Inf Ordner muss einfach raus sein, wenn es beim Start nur schwarz wird.


----------



## kero81 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Wie kann das sein das Du schreibst du würdest den ModLoader nutzen aber bekommst keinen Blackscreen, Koyote???


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ich habe das How To geschrieben und das ist so zu sagen eine Dokumentation meiner Vorgehensweise. Bei mir funktioniert alles perfekt. Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem bei euch ist, ich kann euch gerne ein Video mal davon machen  Muss ich aber erst nach den nötigen Programmen schauen.


----------



## Orka45 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*



kero81 schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein das Du schreibst du würdest den ModLoader nutzen aber bekommst keinen Blackscreen, Koyote???


 Stimmen die Versionen aller mods inkl. Modloader bzw. Forge mit der MC Version überein?   Das ist die Fehlerquelle nr.2 gleich nach MetaInv.


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Habe es jetzt auch ohne Modloader versucht -> Funzt. Allerdings will er bei mir Minecraft einfach nicht mehr Speicher zuweisen -.- Hab nun verschiedene Methoden probiert aber keine hat etwas gebracht


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hast du die Methode aus meinem Startpost probiert? Es stehen dann nicht ganz 2GB dort. 

Bei mir geht es mit Modloader. 
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man die minecraft.jar kopiert? Also wenn ich meine euch gebe? wären dann die Mods bei euch vorhanden?


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*



Koyote schrieb:


> Hast du die Methode aus meinem Startpost probiert? Es stehen dann nicht ganz 2GB dort.
> 
> Bei mir geht es mit Modloader.
> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man die minecraft.jar kopiert? Also wenn ich meine euch gebe? wären dann die Mods bei euch vorhanden?


Klar, außer eben das Texturepack 
Habe natürlich beachtet das ich z.B. 2048 schreiben muss, ich bin nicht doof und sowas lerne ich auch immoment in meinem Beruf ;D

Was mich noch mehr verwundert ist das ich erst vorkurzem die 64bit Version von Java installiert habe, aber er bei Minecraft immer noch meckert das ich nur die 32bit Version verwende 



Ja ich hab die Mods genau nach der Reihenfolge installiert ;D


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Wir müssten mal sämtliche Versionen vergleichen um zu schauen, wo der Fehler liegt.

Und noch einmal : Installiert die Mods in der Reiehenfolge wie im How To und startet nach jeder Installation MC um zu schauen, ob der Blackscreen da ist oder nicht.


----------



## neflE (2. Februar 2012)

Ja das mit dem Modloader mehr ranm zuweisen funktioniert bei mir auch nie 

Alber mit einer .Bat und den Einstellungen ins der Systhemsteuerung ist das alles kein Problem


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*



neflE schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem Modloader mehr ranm zuweisen funktioniert bei mir auch nie
> 
> Alber mit einer .Bat und den Einstellungen ins der Systhemsteuerung ist das alles kein Problem


 
Die Bat findet meine MC.exe nie :/ Hab sie genau an der .exe platziert, allerdings meckert er jedes mal er könne die Minecraft.exe nicht finden.


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

Ich hab einfach nur beides in einem ordner - keine probleme.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

eine kleine rückmeldung. also es funktioniert ganz genaus so wie Koyote das im startbeitrag beschrieben hat. ich habs eben nach seiner anleitung mit einer sauberen neuen minecraftinstallation (1.1) probiert. also das was man aktuell über den launcher saugen kann, keinen snapshot o.ä.

aber ich glaube ich bleibe bei minecraft so, wie ich es derzeit ohne texturepack spiele. die unbelibvable shader sind zwar wirklich ne feine sache, reissen mir die performance aber total in den keller, mathmos finde ich zu "heavy" irgendwie und den modloader benötigte ich auch vorher nicht und in dieser konstellation verhält sich das mit optifine genauso, auch wenn ich mit optifine noch in ruhe ansehen werde.
zurn zeit spiele ich aber ne neuere version eines snapshots und von daher kann ich mit den ganzen grafikextras mangels kompatibilität mit meinem derzeitigen spiel ohnehin nichts anfangen.


----------



## Koyote (2. Februar 2012)

Danke für deinen "Testbericht".

Mit dem mk Royal wirkt das ganze sehr gut. Mit dem System aus meiner Sig. Bin ich konstant über 40 fps.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

ich hab zusätzlich über den grafiktreiber supersampling und kantenglättung aktiviert und mein i5-750 läuft mit nicht mehr als 2,6 ghz. wird also nicht bei bedarf automatisch hochgetaktet, das hab ich im bios deaktiviert, sollte ich vielleicht mal ohne antesten, aber ansonsten läuft ja eigentlich alles andere butterweich. und sonst hab ich mit minecraft ja keine probleme.


----------



## Koyote (3. Februar 2012)

Ich habe alles auf fancy und preload chunks auf 8. Meine cpu taktet automatisch herunter.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

dann muss ich mir das nochmal ansehen, oder minecraft ist halt so zickig. bei anderen spielen habe ich wie gesagt keinerlei probleme.


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ich hab mal ein Videotutorial zu Koyotes Out of Memory-Lösung gemacht.
Ich lade es gerade auf YouTube hoch, den Link poste ich dann 

EDIT: Hier ist das Video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ-R...xt=C358cec7UDOEgsToPDskKDnY1jpGMz5nc8sSww-Qiu
wundert euch nicht wegen der Stimme,ich hab ne Erkältung und bin ein bisschen heiser 
Aber ich hatte einfach Lust das Video zu machen


----------



## Johnny666 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

also, ich modde schon länger meine minecraft optik, aber ich stosse immer auf das gleiche problem:

sobald modloader drinne ist,blackscreen.

ob nun mit oder ohne metainf, ob ich den ordner nun gleich bei der modloader installation lösche oder erst nach erfolgreichen scheitern, immer blackscreen. ich habe meine saves,screens und packs gebackupt und es mal mit komplett roher,frischer version (1.1,direkt aus dem launcher) probiert. ich nutze eine bat um den ram zu erhöhen, das funktioniert auch. dachte zuerst diese verursacht das problem. standartlauncher --> trozdem blackscreen

hat da jemand eine idee?

mfg

satan

edit: mir fällt da grad so ein: das ist glaube ich seit 1.0.1 so, früher ging modloader. wenn ich die bat + modloader nutze hab ich zusätzlich zu blackscreen folgende meldung:
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg829/scaled.php?server=829&filename=modloaderfail.jpg&res=medium


----------



## xx00xx00xx (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hi sehr schönes Tutorial
Vielleicht wäre es noch angebracht hier den Water Shader Mod zu erwähnen, der Effekt ist einfach genial auch wenns stark an der Leistung zieht.
(  [1.1.0] Water Shader alpha v4d - Minecraft Forum   )


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

haha Koyote, coole Sache, du bis auf der Main 
Aba bei mir laggts immer


----------



## Koyote (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hallo,
erst einmal danke an PCGHX für den Maineintrag  Und danke TFTP für den Hinweis.

An alle mit dem Blackscreen, ich denke wir sollten mal von allen Programmen die Versionen vergleichen, sowohl BS, als auch Java, als auch Mods etc. Welche Versionen verwendet ihr?
Beim wem hat es denn funktioniert, ich denke zwar nicht, dass diese Leute dann immer noch in diesen Thread schauen, aber wenn doch, bitte mal Versionen reinschreiben. Bei 1013 Hits und vergleichsweise wenige Problemmeldungen sollte es ja Leute geben, die Erfolg hatten.

TFTP, bzgl. Laggs solltest du deine Einstellungen Checken. Ich könnte evt. auch mal meine Einstellungen hochladen.

Viel Spaß noch Leute 

Gruß Koyote


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Also ich bekomm mit dem Sonic Ethers Shader Mod auf einmal nur noch 28-35fps die sich sehr ruckelig anfühlen. Bei dem Water Shader Mod das gleiche: unspielbar.
Ich würde noch die Funktion für AA im Treiber erwähnen, damit ist das Pixelgewusel in der Ferne erträglciher...


----------



## Koyote (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Und welche Einstellungen benutzt du? Bei mir hat es am Anfang auch gelaggt, jetzt mit anderen Einstellungen habe ich 30-50 fps


----------



## TFTP100 (8. Februar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Einstellungen benutzt du? Bei mir hat es am Anfang auch gelaggt, jetzt mit anderen Einstellungen habe ich 30-50 fps



Hab ziemlich alles ausprobiert. Wird nciht wirklich besser 
Btw:  beim water shader hatte ich um die 38 es hat aber trotzdem sehr gelaggt 
Aber die 7950 wird das schon richten


----------



## Johnny666 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

versionen:
java 6 update 30 (allerdings ist java 7 update 1 (64bit) auch installiert)
minecraft 1.1, aus dem frisch heruntergeladenem launcher. vorher natürlich den .minecraft ordner vernichtet
modloader 1.0.0 von chip.de
winrar deutsche version x64 3.93 (40 tage version)

die anderen mods brauche ich nicht aufzählen, da der blackscreen mich schon begrüßt, wenn ich nur den modloader drinnen hab

wo's mir grad einfällt: der water shader ging auch mal, mit modloader. ich hab wirklich keine ahnung warum jetzt nichts mehr geht. früher funktionierte alles einwandtfrei..die guten alten zeiten!

hoffe das hilft

mfg

satan


----------



## optikboom (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Muss mich auch fürs How To bedanken.
Vor allem mit Optifine und der Shader Mod werde ich mir Minecraft reinziehen.

Aber es gibt doch noch möglcihkeiten die Schatten eine höhrer Auflösung zu geben oder?
Zumindest meinte Gronkh das mal.

Aber sonst: Top!


----------



## Koyote (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ok, die mit Blackscreen, habt ihr zu eurem Betriebssystem die passende Java Version, also 32 und 64 Bit beachten!
Weißt doch einmal testweise mehr Speicher zu!
Sind eure Grafikkartentreiber aktuell?


----------



## Johnny666 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

1. versionen passt alles, hab sogar aktuelle nvidia betatreiber draufgespielt.....

...aber das problem liegt wo ganz anders.

chip.de sind nicht die schnellsten....beim updaten ihrer downloads. mir ist aufgefallen der auf chip.de angebotene modloader ist für 1.0, den neuen findet ihr hier: [V1.1] Risugami's Mods - Everything Updated. - Minecraft Forummit dem 1.1er modloader gibt es keine blackscreens mehr und optifine (1.1_HD_MT_B2) funktioniert auch einwadtfrei

mfg

satan
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/75440-v11-risugamis-mods-everything-updated/


----------



## Koyote (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Na ihr solltet schon die neuste Version immer haben, freut mich, dass es bei dir jetzt funktioniert. Am besten von der Herstellerseite laden!


----------



## Johnny666 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass deine links auf dem aktuellsten stand sind 

du könntest ja den link von mir in deinen urpost einfügen, ist ja sogar der vom entwickler von modloader bzw. auf der seite werden die neuen version meistens als erstes hochgeladen.

mfg

satan


----------



## Koyote (8. Februar 2012)

Der Link im startpost ist ja noch 1.0.0  Böser fehler, muss ich unbedingt bei Gelegenheit editieren 

Ich hatte ja extra im Startpost vermerkt, dass man auf die Version achten soll, dass mit dem Fehlerhaften Link ist aber trotzdem meine Schuld.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

 Ich hab leider ein doofes Problem:
Wenn ich Vanilla Minecraft.jar habe und dann Modloader(1.1) installiere, bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung 
META-INF habe ich gelöscht.
Bisher kam ich immer ohne ModLoader aus aber MAtmos benötigt ihn ja


----------



## Koyote (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hallo,
ich bräuchte die genaue Fehlermeldung.
Eine frische Minecraft.jar reicht nicht unbedingt aus, versuche es doch einmal mit einer neuen MC Installation.


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

eine Genaue Fehlermeldung kann ich nicht liefern, denn sie wird nur kurz angezeigt, und dann stürzt MC ab 
Ich weiss nur das es eine Fehlermeldung vom ML ist.

EDIT: Ich hab mal den Kompletten .minecraft ordner gelöscht und wieder runtergeladen, und es funktioniert!
Danke Koyote


----------



## Koyote (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Kein Problem, freut mich wenn es bei dir funktioniert. Bei dir funktioniert das ganze nun auch mit Modloader oder?


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

ja so ist es 
ich hatte wohl eine Datei die den Modloader verhindert hatte...
Ich würde in den Startpost noch den Water shader mod einfügen 
Aber dieser funktioniert nicht mit Optifine...


----------



## Koyote (10. Februar 2012)

Da ich diesen noch nicht benutzt habe, mache ich dies zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, am Wochenende muss ich mich in erster linie um einige configdateien für einen bukkitserver kümmern.


----------



## Monstermoe (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Der MC Patcher hat die Funktion: "Test_Minecraft". Mit dieser Startet der MC Patcher Minecraft und ein Log Fenster, indem alle Fehlermeldungen angezeigt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Aber beim Shadermod bitte nicht MC Patchen!


----------



## Monstermoe (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Es gibt ein Update von Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders mod


----------



## Koyote (12. Februar 2012)

Habe ich auch gesehen, leider noch nicht getestet.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Februar 2012)

Sooo, ich hab mal die neuen Shader Runtergeladen und sie getestet: ich finde sie sind noch besser!
Hier eine Liste mit den Dingen die ich am besten finde:
-Die Blätter von Bäumen bewegen sich im Wind
Ich weiß nicht ob man es auf dem Bild gut sieht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Es gibt einen Motion Blur Effekt, ähnlich wie bei Ego-Shootern





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe hier den Effekt mal Extremisiert.
-Die Windbewegung der Gräser ist deutlich realistischer geworden, sie ähnelt einem Schlängeln, bei den Blättern ist dies eben so

-Die Performance hat sich meiner meinung verbessert: ich hatte vorher 35-47fps, nun habe ich 40-57


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

da hat sich noch viel Mehr verändert, man betrachte mal bitte die Lichtverhältnisse und das Feuer 
Ich habe mir das eben mal gezogen und kurz angeschaut, sieht echt um einiges besser aus, Update im Startpost kommt unter der Woche oder am Wochenende, bin in letzter Zeit sehr im Stress  Ich wollte eigentlich noch ein FPS Diagramm machen aber die Zeit fehlt einfach. Werde ich jedoch noch nachholen.

EDIT: Diagramm ist jetzt in Arbeit.

Hier schon einmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack, es wird noch viel dran gearbeitet, das hier ist ein 2 Minuten entwurf  Dann mache ich noch ne Sache und dann ist der Thread auch keine Beta mehr  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neflE (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

 lol heut eist mir so eingefallen:
"hey mach Koxote doch mal ein Diagramm mit den FPS" 

sieht schick aus.


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2012)

Ich mach das schon  muss aber noch viel dran pfeilen.


----------



## TFTP100 (13. Februar 2012)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach das schon  muss aber noch viel dran pfeilen.



Ja vor allem die schrift *hust* finde ich nicht so toll..
was soll die 7 ganz rechts heisen?


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2012)

Ich habe doch gesagt, dass noch etwas daran zu tun ist. 
Das Diagramm ist zwar noch nicht beschriftet, aber deine frage ist unnötig, schau mal genau hin.


----------



## neflE (13. Februar 2012)

Würd die Max Fps nicht als Delta nehmen sondern gleich draufrechnen


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2012)

Das ist doch der spielraum


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Februar 2012)

Hab auch nur mal so einen kleinen Überblick gemacht 
Ich finde man könnte in den Startpost noch beliebte/gute/schöne Texturpakete einbinden 
Da waren z.B 
-John Smith
-MeineKraft allgemein
-Misa
-LB Photo Realism


Und mehr fallen mir momentan nicht ein 
Aber ich kann mir die "Mühe" machen mal bekannte/gute/schöne TP's zusammen suchen und auflisten.


----------



## neflE (13. Februar 2012)

Das KOP Photo Realism ist auch richtig gut  davon gibt es von 64 bis 512x alles  naja das 512 ist noch in abrbeit.

Edit: kannst ja eine Texturpackliste ausspoilern


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Februar 2012)

Ja ich kann aber heute abend noch nichts rausbringen weil ich nurnoch am iPod bin 
Aber ich kann mit der Liste schonmal anfangen und sie dann morgen fertig machen 
Muss aber vorher zur Schule


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2012)

Moin,
bzgl. Texturenpacks gibts doch einen Thread, wir könnten aber trotzdem was zusammentragen, immer screenshot ohne und mit shadermod.

Werde auch noch weitere screenshots bringen.

Habe noch viele ideen, aber wenig zeit.


----------



## neflE (13. Februar 2012)

Ja den Watershader hast du auch noch nicht vorgestellt 

Edit: sonst schreib mich zu irgendwas an und dann helfe ich dir bei einem Teil


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Februar 2012)

So, ich hab jetzt so die schönsten(und etwas bekannteren) ausgesucht 
Kann am iPod leider keine Spoiler 
machen...
Hier ist mal die Liste:
-MeineKraft Allgemein (64px)
-Misa (64px)
-John Smith (32px)
-KoP Photo  Realism (32-512px)
-LB Photo Realism (16-256px)
-Herr Sommer (64px)
-DokuCraft (64px)

Über Ergänzungen freue ich mich 
Die Bilder mache ich dann morgen


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2012)

Ja nefle weil dann die performance ganz den bach runter geht, fuer beide mods brauch man schon 2 gpus zum lagfreien zocken und das ist kein standart. Ich will hier ne modifikation für normaluser im alltag präsentieren und nicht für leute mit starken rechnern, bei dem shadermod hier hängt es ja schon bei manchen 

Ich zieh mir in den kommenden Tagen mal haufenweise tp's und mache dazu ein bisschen was.


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Februar 2012)

Koyote, von den TP's die ich in die liste geschrieben habe, habe ich fast alle, deswegen kann ich die übernehmen 
Wie läufts mit der FPS-Tabelle?


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank 

Die FPS Tabelle mache ich noch.


----------



## Johnny666 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

mag ja sein, dass der watershader super aussieht, aber der funktioniert halt ned mit optifine. 
ja, es gibt ein fix, aber ich hab keins für die aktellen versionen von mc/opti/watershader gefunden.

falls doch eins vorhanden ist,her damit. wenn nicht, dann bitte hört auf, alle nach dem water shader mod zu drengeln

mfg

satan


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hey Koyote 
Du solltest noch unter/in dem FPS-Diagramm schreiben welches Sys getestet wurde 

Hier die Bilder 
Ich bekomm das Sortieren beim edit nicht hin 

Ohne Shader

1. Sphax PureBD Craft 
2. MeineKraft (Basic) 
3. KoP Photo Realism 
4. John Smith 
5. Herr Sommer (Standart)  
6. DokuCraft Light 
7. Misa´s Realistic Overhaul 

Mit Shadern

8. Misa´s Realistic Overhaul 
9. DokuCraft Light 
10. Sphax PureBD Craft 
11. Herr Sommer (Standart)
12. John Smith
13. KoP Photo Realism
14. MeineKraft (Basic)


----------



## Sethnix (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

*wiederbeleb*

Seit 2 Wochen kein Beitrag...

Kann man davon ausgehen das der Thread tot ist? :/


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Februar 2012)

Sieht leider so aus :/


----------



## Koyote (29. Februar 2012)

Hi, eine Woche kann ich erklären: Skiurlaub in der Schweiz - Kein pc, nur mit dem Handy online.

Ansonsten hab ich wirklich viel zu tun, denke aber, dass ich mich morgen nochmal ran setzte und ein paar Sachen hinzufüge.


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Februar 2012)

Ich will ja ned angeben aber, von meinen ca. 150 Posts hab ich 135 am iPod geschrieben.


----------



## Koyote (29. Februar 2012)

Ah, dann hat dein Ipod auch bestimmt die Leistung wie dein Pc und Minecraft installiert. Diegramme lassen sich mit dem Ipod bestimmt auch super erstellen


----------



## 1000Foxi (29. Februar 2012)

Stimmt, bin aber auch gewissermaßen gezwungen mit dem Teil zu posten, weil ich am PC keine Bilder uploaden kann.
Und ich gebe dir recht, man hat am PC natürlich mehr Möglichkeiten 

Naja, weg mit dem OT


----------



## Koyote (1. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

So, hab was kleines dem Startpost hinzugefügt. 

Schlusswort bitte auch noch einmal lesen. Danke. 



> An dieser Stelle endet mein kleines Tutorial über die Verschönerung von Minecraft.
> 
> Ich würde mich über Kritik bzw. eine Rückmeldung von euch freuen. Bei Fehlermeldungen, Fragen etc. helfe ich gerne.
> 
> ...




Bzgl. Texturen Pakete Sammlung schaue ich noch einmal, wie ich das gestalten werde, wird also auch noch folgen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hier meine FPS:

Shader+TP = 35-45
Vanilla = 75-80
Texturepack = 120-135
Optifine = 150-170
Shader = 35-50

Als Texturepack verwende ich MK Basic

System:
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti
RAM: 8GB, davon 1GB verwendet.


----------



## Memphys (18. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Mich würd mal interessieren ob ihr auch das Problem habt das beim Shadermod immer wieder "irgendetwas" flimmert, also Grafikfehler... die sind nicht permanent sondern flackern für Millisekunden auf.


----------



## Koyote (18. März 2012)

Also bei mir nicht.


----------



## Johnny666 (19. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*



Memphys schrieb:


> Mich würd mal interessieren ob ihr auch das Problem habt das beim Shadermod immer wieder "irgendetwas" flimmert, also Grafikfehler... die sind nicht permanent sondern flackern für Millisekunden auf.


 
hast du das schon probiert:

"*If you have problems with flashing or transparent blocks* you can try:
A. *Disable "Threaded Optimization" / "OpenGL Threading"*  in the graphics card control panel (example)
B. Enable "Vertical Synchronization" in the graphics control panel or set the option Performance to VSync."

steht bei Optifine dabei!

Mfg

Satan


----------



## taks (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Wie kann ich die Shader wieder ausschalten?

Ich dümple mit ~15FPS dahin obwohl Speicherauslastung bei 10% ist und CPU ist auch nicht ausgelastet...


----------



## Koyote (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hast du den Modloader installiert, optifine installiert und die Einstellungen durchgegangen?

Für das deinstallieren Der Shader nimmst du einfach ne neue minecraft.jar, dann bist du wieder sauber.


----------



## taks (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Jop, hab den ModLoader und OptiFine_1.2.3_HD_B installiert. 
Läuft alles auch fehlerfrei, nur eben sehr langsam.

Einstellungen bin ich alle durchgegangen. Egal was ich ändere oder ausschalte, es bleibt immer bei diesen 10-15Fps...


----------



## Koyote (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Welche HW hast du denn verbaut?


----------



## taks (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

AMD Phenom 2 955BE, 8GB RAM, AMD HD 5770

Sollte doch ausreichen


----------



## Koyote (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Bei einem 955 BE handelt es sich um einen Quad-Core und somit solltest du die Multi-Core Variante von Optifine benutzen.

Ich habe hier einen 965 BE und benutze OptiFine_1.1_HD_MT_A4. Bei der neusten MC Version musst du eben auch die aktuelle Version downloaden, jedoch gibt es hier auch eine Multi-Core Variante.


----------



## taks (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Das Problem liegt anscheinend beim "Sonic Ethers Unbelievable Shaders v06 (Windows)".
Mit einem anderen hab ich immerhin noch 35Fps ^^


----------



## Koyote (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Wie viele hast du denn nur mit Optifine?

Der Shadermod frisst schon viel Leistung (- Siehe Diagramm)


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. März 2012)

Apropos Diagramm: wann kommen meine FPS in ein Diagramm?
@taks
Vielleicht mal den .minecraft Ordner resetten..


----------



## Koyote (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ich hatte mir eigentlich mehr User erhofft, die etwas schreiben, deshalb habe ich gewartet. Wenn nichts mehr kommt werde ich das nächste Woche tun.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. März 2012)

Okay, frage Dann auch mal nen Kumpel, ob er mal testet 
Hat aber nur nen Laptop...


----------



## Koyote (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Das wäre sehr nett


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. März 2012)

Gerne doch 
Ich helfe dir gerne 
Kann Vllt. sogar insgesamt 3 Leute fragen.
Und ich kann auf dem Laptop meines Vaters auc mal austesten.
Wenn du willst kann ich auch auf dem iMac ausprobieren.
Weiß aber nicht ob das dann aus der Reihe fällt...
Muss auch schauen wie man auf dem Mac Mods installiert xD


----------



## Koyote (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Gerne  Ich warte es mal ab.


----------



## taks (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hier einmal mit Optifine und das mit dem Shader





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Wenn die einstellungen richtig sind scheint es wohl an deiner Graka zu liegen. Ist wirklich SEHR Leistung hungrig.


----------



## Monstermoe (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Funktioniert bei einem von euch Bump Mapping?


----------



## Koyote (22. März 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Also ich habe es ausgeschaltet.


----------



## BaueROG (11. April 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Heyy,
Schönes Tutorial  Jedoch hab ich ein Problem... Ich hab ein Phenom II X4 955BE und ne HD6950 nur du hast ja ein einigermaßen vergleichbares Sys und irgendwie 30 FPS oder so.
Ich hab nur 6-7 FPS :/ das wundert mich ein bisschen... Hab aber eigentlich alles so gemacht wie im Tut stand. Wäre schön wenn du vielleicht ne Lösung wüsstest. 

LG BaueR


----------



## Koyote (11. April 2012)

Multicore optifine hast du?


----------



## BaueROG (11. April 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Jup hab ich :/ hatte vorher AA hab aber kein unterschied gespürt


----------



## Koyote (11. April 2012)

Wie sehen die einstellungen aus? Java aktuell? Prozi übertaktet?


----------



## BaueROG (11. April 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Java muss ich mal gucken, Prozi hab ich nich übertaktet... und einstellungen mach ich gleich mal Screen oder so...

Edit: Nahh damn muss weg ne Runde Latein lernen -.-' komm so inner Stunde wieder...

Edit2: Soo Java ist aufm aktuellsten Stand, Die Screens häng ich in den Anhang und Catalyst update ich grad von 12.1 auf 12.3....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (13. April 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Schon mit anderen Chunk Update und Preload Chunks Werten versucht? Performance würde ich auch auf MAX FPS stellen.


----------



## demanio (13. April 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

@BaueROG: Ich würde die Renderdistanz geringer einstellen, Extreme frisst verdammt viel Leistung.


----------



## BaueROG (13. April 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ok danke euch beiden werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren 

Edit: Vielen Dank ! Läuft jetzt mit ~25Fps, das reicht mir


----------



## Koyote (24. April 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Freut mich, dass du nun auch die Modifikationen genießen kannst 

Habe übrigens mal ein kleines Video gemacht, war zwar ziemlich verpeilt, aber das wichtigste wird überliefert. Könnt ihr euch ja mal anschauen und ggf. ne Bewertung geben.

How To Minecraft verschönern - YouTube
[YT]<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QVuZiBUkm4A?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QVuZiBUkm4A?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>[/YT]

Ich geh dann erstmal zocken


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Schade das es bei mir nicht funktioniert ..


----------



## Koyote (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Dann nenne mir doch das Problem 
Oder liegt es an der Ausnahme (Grafikkarte)?


----------



## Star_KillA (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ausnahme ? ich komme ohne Shadermod und TTP , und im Optimod noch nicht mal alles auf high , auf max 40FPs mit einer GTX 570 ...


----------



## Koyote (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Es gibt ne Graka, mit der der Shadermod nicht funktioniert. Hierbei handelt es sich aber nicht um die 570.

Das mit deiner 570 kann nicht sein!
Als erstes solltest du schauen, ob du GPU oder CPU übertaktet hast. Damit hat MC manchmal Probleme.
Im Anschluss würde ich mal Minecraft neu installieren. Dann *Optifine für Multicore Prozis* laden und installieren (mit Modloader) <--- Optifine verbessert die FPS, siehe Diagramm.
Und dann den Shadermod rauf hauen.
Optifine Settings durchgehen und anpassen. 

Ich habe Freunde mit ner 570, bei denen geht alles.
Es muss an dir liegen.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ist der Modloader wichtig ? Das Teil läuft ja auch ohne. 
Außerdem hab ich richtig beschissene "Refreshraten" wenn ich OpenGL an habe. Die Chunks um mich herum werden dann dauern neu geladen , was zwar nur ms dauert , aber während dieses vorgangs flackert der Chunk dann. Was ziemlich nervt.


----------



## Koyote (1. Juni 2012)

Modloader ist wichtig. Schau doch mal in meinem how to nach.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ich weiß, aber auf der Seite steht das man es nicht brauch. Und laufen tut das Teil ja auch ^^


----------



## Koyote (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Es verhindert komplikationen zwischen Mods. Wenn du es besser weißt dann mach es so, wie du willst.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

So sollte das nicht gemeint sein  ich hab nur keine anderen Mods  
Ich machs aber nachher mal.


----------



## Koyote (2. Juni 2012)

Optifine = Mod 1, Shadermod = Mod 2.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ich hab den Shadermod doch gar nicht


----------



## Koyote (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist der Modloader wichtig ? Das Teil läuft ja auch ohne.
> Außerdem hab ich richtig beschissene "Refreshraten" wenn ich OpenGL an habe. Die Chunks um mich herum werden dann dauern neu geladen , was zwar nur ms dauert , aber während dieses vorgangs flackert der Chunk dann. Was ziemlich nervt.


 Man kann das laden der Chunks einstellen - Optifine Einstellungen


Wenn du kein Shadermod hast dann muss MC mit mehr FPS laufen. Hast du iwas overclocked?


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Verdammt -.- Bei mir kommt andauernd "Minecraft has run out of memory"  Egal was ich tu nichts will helfen  Dabei würd ich so ungern auf die Grafikmods verzichten ^^


----------



## Koyote (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Schau im Startpost nach dem out of Memory Problem. Man muss MC einfach nur mehr Speicher zuweisen. Bei deinen 8 GB Ram sollte das kein Problem sein.

Ich schätze mal du hast ein hochauflösendes TP.


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hab mir das Royal von Honeyball reingeschmissen. 
Gibt es eine Alternative als die Methode im Startpost? Irgendwie funzt das mit der .bat bei mir nicht. Die Minecraft.exe will er einfach nicht öffnen. Das CMD-Fenster schliesst sich auch zu schnell als das ich den Grund lesen könnte.


----------



## Koyote (4. Juni 2012)

Dann wird ein Verweis falsch sein. Musst die bat so bearbeiten, dass du die Ausgabe sehen kannst. Also ein pause. 
Ansonsten gibt es noch den magic launcher. 

Kann Grad nicht so genau schreiben bin unterwegs.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Wat meinst du mit ein Verweis? Habs 1:1 abgeschrieben und zur .exe kopiert, dennoch funzt es nicht. 
Mit dem Magic Launcher funzt es, er will zwar meine Accountdaten nicht annehmen, aber ich will eh nur offline zocken  

Gibs eigentlich was gegen das nervige Motion Blur? Ich finde keine Option :/


----------



## Koyote (7. Juni 2012)

Hast du auch das in der systemsteuerung eingestellt?

Mach mal ne neue Zeile in die .bat und schreib da "pause" hin. Dann schick mir die Ausgabe bitte!


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ja hab ich:

Hier: Error: Invalid or corrupt jarfile Minecraft.exe


----------



## Koyote (7. Juni 2012)

Hast Du die .bat im gleichen Ordner wie die minecraft.exe?


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ja hab ich


----------



## Koyote (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Is der Pfad zu Java korrekt und Java aktuell?


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Jap alles aktuell und was meinst du mit "Pfad zu Java korrekt" ? Wo kann ich das einstellen?  Aber Java ist im Standartverzeichnis installiert.


----------



## Koyote (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

1. Hast du die Einstellungen in der Systemsteuerung getroffen?

Du kannst den Pfad in der batch auch explizit zuweisen.

Wenn du das mit der Batch nicht schaffst könntest du ggf. mal im MC Patcher schauen, unter "Options" gab es glaube ich mal ne Option für mehr ram.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*



> 1. Hast du die Einstellungen in der Systemsteuerung getroffen?


Zum zweiten mal ja 


> Wenn du das mit der Batch nicht schaffst könntest du ggf. mal im MC Patcher schauen, unter "Options" gab es glaube ich mal ne Option für mehr ram.


Naja hab ja jetzt den Magicloader oder wie der heißt, damit gehts ja auch.


----------



## Koyote (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Sorry, überlesen.

Aber du kannst dich damit nicht anmelden oder?


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*



Koyote schrieb:


> Sorry, überlesen.
> 
> Aber du kannst dich damit nicht anmelden oder?


 
Nö, was mir wie gesagt eh wurscht ist, da ich nicht im MP zocke. Kann ja immer noch den Offline-Modus starten.


----------



## Koyote (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Naja gut, wenn du damit klar kommst.


----------



## netheral (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Sehr schönes How-To. Den Soundmod habe ich mir direkt mal reingepackt.

Irgendwie scheint aber der Shader noch nicht wirklich ausgereift zu sein. Eigentlich gehe ich davon aus, dass der mit meinem Setup locker laufen müsste (Core i7 2600k 4 Ghz, 16 GB DDR3 1600, HD 7950 die auch ordentlich gekühlt ist). Tut es aber nicht. Ich habe zwar mit den neuesten Betatreibern die Grafikbugs gefixt, jedoch ist das ganze punkt ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo die Shaders reingepatcht sind, unspielbar. Ich kann mich z.B. im Rennen gar nicht mehr drehen, das Game scheint dann stehen zu bleiben.

Drauf sind nur Modloader, Optifine Smooth, Madmos, better Enchanting und halt der Shader. Texturepack ist Misa, da Meinekraft irgendwie "nicht beleuchtet" wird, also auch am Tag die Sonne über einem fast pechschwarzen Boden scheint. 
Wird wohl einfach daran liegen, dass sich die HD 7xxx zu stark von der 6er Generation unterscheidet. Vielleicht legt sich das ja in einem der nächsten Updates. Und wie gesagt, da sonst alles spielemäßige sehr gediegen läuft wird es wohl nicht an meinem Setup liegen.

Da ich aber eh am Wochenende das System komplett neu aufsetze, werde ich danach mal berichten, ob sich etwas getan hat. Wenn nicht, bleibt der Shadermod halt runter. Werde ich jetzt wohl nicht dran sterben, Spaß macht das Spiel auch ohne. 

Wobei das ja eh eine Faszination ist. Gegen moderne Spiele ist MC grafisch ein Sparwitz, total simpel und langweilig, rein objektiv betrachtet. Aber wenn man es dann spielt, kommt man kaum mehr davon los. Und das, obwohl ich seit Wochen nur ein rudimentäres Behelf habe, das dem Wort Haus nicht einmal ansatzweise gerecht wird. Es macht einfach zu viel Spaß, in den Höhlen rumzurennen, Diamanten zu suchen und dabei immer auf der Hut vor Creepern sein zu müssen. Und man mag es mir glauben oder nicht: In den Höhlen habe ich teilweise mehr Schiss als damals in Dumm3.


----------



## Robonator (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Bei mir geht es recht gut mit dem Shadermod allerdings habe ich flackernde und buggende Schatten  Aber das mit dem rennen hab ich auch gemerkt wenn auch nicht so krass. Es fühlte sich an als würde die Maus langsamer werden ;D

Sieht aber gut aus


----------



## netheral (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Gegen die flackernden und buggenden Schatten halt bei mir der neueste Beta-Treiber.

Beim der 1. Installation des Shaders bekam ich fast einen Kasper: Alle Objekte mit Transparenz - also Fackeln, Gras, Fensterscheiben etc. - wurden drum herum mit schwarzen Schatten dar gestellt. Das war dann weg.

Laut Sig hast du ja eine Radeon HD 68xx. Vielleicht kann die ja mit dem Shader besser umgehen als die neue Generation. Bei mir ist, egal was ich einstelle, sogar bei minimaler Sicht, absolute Diashow. Spiele wie Crysis, BF3, Skyrim etc. bekomme ich fast nicht zum Ruckeln, egal was ich im AA und AF sowie den Effekten reinhaue. Aber MC ist total der Lagkram mit Shader. 
Jetzt habe ich ihn wieder runter gewemst und erfreue mich an einem Bild das Smoother ist als alles andere auf dem PC. Installiere ich den Shader wieder, ist absolutes Rucklus Maximus im Haus.
Teilweise sogar richtige Bildfehler wie z.B. 2 Sekunden rosa Balken und übelste Farbverläufe. Zu erst dachte ich, die Grafikkarte gibt den Geist auf, da ich sie ja auf custom Kühlung umgerüstet habe. Aber da ich das im Desktopbetrieb und auch in anderen Spielen nie habe, schließe ich wohl daraus, dass irgendwas in der Kausalkette GPU / Treiber / Java / MC / Shader einfach nicht mit dem Rest zusammen passt und daher Probleme macht. Ich tippe einfach mal auf die Architektur der GraKa.

Ich werde wohl bei neuen Versionen von MC, Shader oder GPU wieder testen und schauen, ob diese GraKa den Shader dann endlich ruckelfrei darstellt. 

Ansonsten allen viel Spaß mit dem Shader. Ich vermisse ihn im Spiel jetzt schon wieder, weil er der Grafik wirklich einen enormen Mehrwert mitgibt.
Aber letztendlich ist MC dann immer noch ein Spiel, das auch ohne hochgezüchtete Grafik wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## LOGIC (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Wie ich die Shader einfach feier !  Hat super geklappt danke !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i3810jaz (1. August 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hey, ich habe ein paar Bilder von dem ShaderMod in der Version v10 RC2 
Falls ihr in euch auch Downloaden wollt, nichts leichter als das: Sonic Ether | Facebook einfach zum 25. Juli zurück scrollen, da solltet ihr einen Downloadlink finden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Das sieht soooo gut aus !!Will ich auch haben !!

Gibt es schon einen aktuellen funktionierenden Watershadermod??(1.4.6)
Möchte endlich mal mit Shader spielen^^.


----------



## i3810jaz (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Das ist ohne Wassershader. Das ist schon im Shader-Mod mit drin.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ist ja noch viel besser(weniger instalation).
Hast du einen Aktuellen link??Hab schon Singelplayer-commands instaliert(hat mich fast zwei Tage zur Weißglut gebracht),sollte schon kompatibel sein.

Falsch,hab garnicht SPC sondern Console^^.Ging total easy zu instalieren.
Link:Single Player Console Mod for Minecraft 1.4.6/1.4.5 | 9Minecraft | Minecraft Downloads
Funktioniert einwandfrei mit MC1.4.6


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ist das die neueste Version ???

Download Minecraft - Sonic Ether's Unbelievable Shaders Mod [1.4.6] German | Gamefiles.de


Im Video sehe ich keine Watershader^^.


----------



## Atomtoaster (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ich habe auch Sonic Ether's seine Shader und Wasser gibt es da nicht bei.
Gab es auch noch nie die Water Shader waren immer von wem anders, hab da noch keine aktuelle Version.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hab was gefunden,erklärt er ganz gut.
Immer hilfreich ,vorher backup von MC ,Maps usw..

Minecraft 1.4.6 Shader Mod Installation + Wasser Shader + Texture Pack Patchen [HD] [1.4.6] - YouTube

Mit anleitung" Patch des TP" geht auch Watershader .Wenns nicht gefällt auf update von Sonic warten^^.
Ist ein wenig verstrahlt^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  (Die Framerate sinkt von ca 180 auf 30- 40 FPS !!)


----------



## Monstermoe (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Bei mir will das mit dem Shadermod nicht funktionieren. Hab es jetzt schon 8 mal probiert und es sieht jedesmal besch***** aus. Mit der neusten Version habe ich bisher das beste Ergebnis erzielt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe diesen Shadermod [1.4.7] GLSL Shaders OF benutzt und wie in der Beschreibung mit Magic Laucher und Optifine installiert. Dan nach habe ich es mit einem v08 und v09 shader ausprobiert und auch verschiedene Texturenpacks  ausprobiert, sieht aber immer sch**** aus. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache.


----------



## Koyote (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Hast du drauf geachtet, dass die Versionen wirklich ALLE stimmen?


----------



## Monstermoe (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Kann man bei den Shaders auch welche von v08 nehmen? Weil ich habe keine für v10 gefunden. Ansonsten sind alle Versionen untereinander Kompatibel.


----------



## F1nn (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ich sehe du nutzt das Meinekraft-Texturepack. Hast du davon auch die Shader-Version genommen?

Zurzeit aktuellste: 64px 4.6.5 [mc1.4.7] HD MK SHADER.zip


----------



## Monstermoe (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ja habe auch schon andere TPs benutzt. Hat auch einmal kurz funktioniert nur nachdem ich in meinem Inventar wahr sah es wieder unschön aus


----------



## Koyote (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Anscheinend wird Sonic's Shader gar nicht mehr geupdated? 
Mit dem GLSL kenne ich mich nicht wirklich gut genug aus um dir zu helfen.


----------



## Sharidan (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*



Koyote schrieb:


> Anscheinend wird Sonic's Shader gar nicht mehr geupdated?
> Mit dem GLSL kenne ich mich nicht wirklich gut genug aus um dir zu helfen.


 

Doch wird er sehr wohl. Sonic postet immer wieder auf Facebook neue Dinge. Im moment sind dir bei SEUS v10 RC6 .
Lauft auch ganz gut, bei mir sogar so bilde ich mir ein eine Spur besser, auch wenn ich trotzdem net über 20 fps komme


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mach ich Falsch ??

CPU-Last ca 20-25%
GPU ca. 30%
8GB Ram mit Magiclauncher freigegeben.
Hab Seus 1.4.6/1.4.7,Misa 434+shaderupdate,Magiclauncher 1.0.0 Instaliert.

Wie man sehen kann hab ich ca. 20FPS!!
02.05.2013

Mittlerweile hab ich Minecraft neu Runtergeladen .Alles Außer Saves in den Papierkorb verschoben.
Shader neu Aufgesetzt und siehe da Framerate 30-45 FPS..
Kann allerdings kein WE oder Console benutzen^^.Dazu wechsel ich den Ganzen Inhalt von Minecraft(hab zwei Ordner )
Das ist nicht die Beste Lösung ,aber die Sicherste.Man darf nur nicht vergessen die Saves immer wieder zu verschieben.


----------



## Materprophet (30. September 2014)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Schuldigung dies ist aber der einzige Thread der zu meinem Thema passt,
Habe win 8.1 mit einem I7-4702MQ 12GB Ram und GTX 760M. Allerdings bekomme ich nach einer Zischenstop von 30min beim nächsten Abflug einen Crash to Desktop. Im Taskmanager wird beim FSX ein roter Balken bei ein wenig über 1GB Arbeitsspeicher angezeigt. Wie kann ich diesem Programm die 3-4GB zuweisen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. September 2014)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Geh mal im Launcher auf Edit profile und mach ganz unten bei jvm arguments den haken rein, dann ersetzt du die 1 durch ne 4.


----------



## Materprophet (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [How To] Minecraft verschönern BETA*

Ok, uiautomationcore fehlte.


----------

